# Reptilinks



## Mich lady (Jul 26, 2019)

I recently bought reptilinks for my two bearded dragons and my Argentine black and white tegu. Also purchased quail chicks for the tegu. They won't even touch the stuff. I'm disappointed. Thank goodness there is a money back guarantee. Which is why I took a chance on purchasing them. Has anybody had any success feeding this stuff to their reptiles?


----------



## Ivyna J Spyder (Aug 1, 2019)

My tegu loves them. The beardie and skink, not as much.

My redfooted tortoise also loves them, but she will eat _anything _too slow to escape


----------



## twitchster (Dec 2, 2019)

That's too bad. I've been getting the Mega-Blend + Fruits and Veggies for my Tegu (Carlita) for about 6 months. That's basically the only thing she eats now. I was giving chicken gizzards and hearts too but she started getting fat because of them. I do have to say though, they're pretty expensive.


----------



## Barbara Whyman (Dec 11, 2019)

My tegu, blue tongue skink and Timor monitor loves the reptilinks the mega blend blue tongue blend and mini qual for the monitor I am happy I found them it has made feeding them so much easier only my bearded dragon will not eat them


----------

